# Found an AWESOME barn plan



## CESpeed (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok I've got a brilliant idea!  I found a blueprint for the above ground barn and it has 4 -- 13 x 12 stalls (all of which can open into a barn yard) , a tack and feed room, and 10 ft roof extension on both sides to provide shade for barn yards.  I was thinking if I start with 2 ewes and a ram (will 2 be enough to make him happy?) they can rotate through two sides and I can rotate the pigs on the other side!  

Does this sound like a good idea and how much room should I allocate for barn yard?  Would 1/4 acre per yard be sufficient for 3 sheep and lambs when they are born?  Or will I still need another pasture for them?  I found a movable shelter if I need to use another field But I'm really feeling the large barnyard.  

Opinions -- PLEASE !!!!   

Thank you


----------



## CESpeed (Dec 24, 2012)

31 views and not one reply?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm new to sheep...and I mean I still know nothing, new. :/

I'm not sure but I think you may have to separate your ram from your ewes at some point, especially during lambing so that is something to consider. Rotational grazing is always a plus!

I guess the size of the yard provided will depend on how much supplemental feed you will be giving. What are you feeding now?

Hopefully someone with experience will chime in.

What kind of sheep?


----------



## CESpeed (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't have the sheep yet, but I will getting Texels.  The reason I'm considering having a ram is because the nearest Texel farm is two day's away.  And I think that would be too far for an animal to travel for breeding.

I am considering having four additional outside paddocks with movable shelters but I'm hoping someong can tell me if my initial plan is a good one or not.  And how much room I should have per paddock.

My perfect plan would be to have two sheep and brig a ram in but four day's traveling (two up , two back) might be a bit much for him.  But from what I understand sheep are not good candidates for AI.  I will be doing that with my cows and pigs.

Thank you for your response.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2012)

If I am picturing this right it sounds great. Do you have a drawing?

It seems alot of sheep rarely use the shelters provided...     but my new Jacobs will go in theirs if it's raining hard.
Mine are going to be living with the goats after they are out of quarantine. We are heavily wooded, not any real pasture to speak of, but they were raised in that environment (goats and trees). I would imagine if you had good pasture then you might no really need much hay or feed. I think sheepgirl has texels or texel crosses.

Sheepgirl is amazing, this is her page below... I was hoping she would be peeking in here.

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=4485-sheepcareguide

This may have some answers for you.


----------



## finns&fjords (Dec 24, 2012)

I think your barn plan sounds awesome! The barnyard size is a bit small but certainly adequate if you're feeding hay etc.  During lambing you'll need to separate the ram, not sure for how long. My ram gets separated when the ewes are brought in for lambing. Some people separate sooner for fear of ram being rough with the ewes but my guy's pretty gentle. I don't re-introduce him until breeding time as I don't want the ewe lambs bred by him.  All in all, with your plan for just a few sheep, it sounds good.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 24, 2012)

Will this barn be JUST for sheep? Or will you be housing other species in here as well? If it is for multiple species, will you be housing them separately or together?

Rather than having separate stalls, I would just have one large open area with doors to the outside.

General rule of thumb:
Shelter space for adults: 12 sq ft/hd
Shelter space for lambs: 8 sq ft/hd
Lot space for adults: 30 sq ft/hd
Lot space for lambs: 20 sq ft/hd

Maybe have a feed room one one side of your large pen, and then on the other side of the large pen, have two small pens that you can herd the sheep into to confine them to be easier to catch. Also you can have one door coming out of each smaller pen, and then one door coming out of each side of the larger pen, so you can have 4 doors going to 4 different lots so you can have one space for them. I think it would be a lot better for the sheep to have one space to call 'home' rather than being transferred to different stalls every time they switch lots. Here's a picture of kind of what I was thinking of....







As for lot space....1/4 acre = 10,890 sq ft = MORE than enough room. you can probably even have them graze it to so you won't have to feed hay.

---

And thanks, Southern


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 25, 2012)

Getting specific advice from the good folks on the internet may or may not work in your specific area.  Your limiting factor will depend on your  location ,  soil type ( loam, clay, sandy, hardpan, flat, hilly, rocky,  etc.)as to your land's carrying capacity ( text books state that  carrying capacity for sheep is 7 sheep per acre per year -  while my land will carry 3 for 5 months of the year then have to be fed alfalfa hay) , rain fall/ available irrigation water, amount of snow,  growing conditions during the year, etc. ,  breed of sheep, as well as species of grasses/ legumes in your pasture. Some rams may be a little agressive at feeding time and may butt the pregnant ewes to get their fair share of feed and could cause abortions. Some breeds will breed out of season , while others are only seasonal breeders.   Some rams have been known to even kill the newborn labs.  Since, some breeds of ewe lambs begin to cycle at 6-7 months of age, they may be bred at an too early an age for their size.   Keeping pigs and sheep may not be the best of pasture mates, since pigs are omnivores therefore some pigs  just may enjoy a liitle bit of newborn lamb chop.  Another thing to consider is that pigs need a wallow to keep cool during hot times, so they just may create one right in a rain puddle in an area that is not to your liking. Too, pigs just may root next to then under the barn or tree, or bush  in order to find a cool place to sleep as shade is often not enough.  Since pigs root to find tastey morsels to eat, they just may rototill the pastures into a moonscape.  I would consult your State's Ag College and / or your local Farm Extention Office for best advice on your land. I would also consult a local commercial ( not a wannabe hobby farmer) sheep and pig farmer for further real life expectations in your specific farming endeavers.  Have fun !


----------



## CESpeed (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.ashlandbarns.com/images/Apache.gif 

Here is a picture.  I am going to add an aisle down the middle.  I'll put the sheep on one side, the pigs on the other.  Each of the yards would be 1/4 acre and I'm thinking of rotating them once per month.

Will two ewes be enough to keep a ram happy?

Y'all are awesome!  Thank you for the info!  Keep it coming!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 25, 2012)

This is awesome...you are right! Definitely an isle!

If we are ever able to move on more land I'm hoping to find a property with an old poultry building on it. The old ones are screened and not fully enclosed which is great for NC weather. It would have the same basic design as your barn...just 40 ft wide and 200 ft long!
Can you imagine !!! Goats, sheep, cattle, and poultry!  

From what I've seen you really will have to have strong fencing for your pigs. What kind of pigs are you thinking about? I don't have pigs but I've been on a few farms that have, and OH BOY! 

I would imagine that as long as you have more than one sheep you'll be good, at least that's what I've been told. The breeder of my Jacobs has (right now anyway) 2 rams... separate from the ewes and both rams have there own area because they will constantly fight. Of course that is only one example and I'm sure others have very different experiences.

One thing you may want to consider is an area (small with 3 sided simple shelter) away from your barn for any animals that you may have to quarantine. Whether it be for a new animal coming in or a sick animal etc. 
We have a dry lot and a separate field for such things and let me say it is priceless! When you need it, it's there! When you need it and it's not it really makes life hard trying to "find" a place to separate an animal.

Love the barn design!


----------



## CESpeed (Dec 25, 2012)

I've decided on Berkshire pigs.  Every breed I've chosen (Australorp chickens, Red Poll cattle, Berkshire pigs and Texel sheep) are known for being easy and docile.  Coincidentally, they all have high marks for tastiness. 

My next door neighbor has goats so maybe we'll work out a trade.

I fell in love with the design because I figured if I have a large yard, they can have the best of both worlds.  I have just shy of 4 acres.  This bran would sit on 1 acre unless 1/4 acre wouldn't be big enough but from the responses I've gotten it should be.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 25, 2012)

exciting I can't wait to see it come to fruition! 

I wish I could take all my fencing out and redo it. We started small, but our farm just grew and grew so fast and we kept adding and adding more fencing. Too many "small" fields. :/  Everyone on here will tell you go BIGGER than what you _think_ you will have .
It is inevitable...you more than likely will end up with more than you think.


----------



## finns&fjords (Dec 27, 2012)

CESpeed said:
			
		

> I've decided on Berkshire pigs.  Every breed I've chosen (Australorp chickens, Red Poll cattle, Berkshire pigs and Texel sheep) are known for being easy and docile.  Coincidentally, they all have high marks for tastiness.
> 
> My next door neighbor has goats so maybe we'll work out a trade.
> 
> I fell in love with the design because I figured if I have a large yard, they can have the best of both worlds.  I have just shy of 4 acres.  This bran would sit on 1 acre unless 1/4 acre wouldn't be big enough but from the responses I've gotten it should be.


Spike, our boar, is Berkshire.  He's been good-natured and easy to handle as well.


----------

